# April 2020 Miles Driven



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Did you truly follow the "Stay Home" !
So, how many miles did you drive the month of April 2020?
Here is mine: 140 miles








All short rides to get food. That's all.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I use Road Trip as well for my cars! I'm still on the same tank of gas for my Fusion that I last filled on 03/13. I charge it at work for free so my mileage is in the 216MPG range 










On the flip side I just did a 1700 mile drive with 700 of those miles off-road in the North Rim area of the Grand Canyon... At least gas was cheap!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I think I've ridden my BMW more than my truck or any of our other vehicles during the last couple of months. Then again, riding season is at its best, anyway.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

full tank from 3/18. total miles on that tank 50 or so. And that includes 2 days of being online 3/18-3/19.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

That 53.9 mpg was my best on my Hybrid MKZ



Fusion_LUser said:


> I use Road Trip as well for my cars! I'm still on the same tank of gas for my Fusion that I last filled on 03/13. I charge it at work for free so my mileage is in the 216MPG range :smiles:
> On the flip side I just did a 1700 mile drive with 700 of those miles off-road in the North Rim area of the Grand Canyon... At least gas was cheap!


----------

